# Indoor Bachmann track question?



## Kent (Jan 1, 2021)

I am building an indoor Bachmann track in the attic of an airbnb mansion. I am found of rerailer track sections but Bachmann does not make one for G scale. Can you use Aristrocraft or Piko rerailers with Bachman steel indoor track? Guests will be running the track and I want it to be as user friendly as possible.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Joiners will be somewhat difficult as the sections connect completely differently. You might be able to use clamp type joiners.

The funny thing is the change the the shape of the rail head from bachmann to Aristo and back might make derailments worse.

(all this assume you are using the bachmann hollow, tin-plated steel track. If you are using regular code 332 solid rail, no issue)

Greg


----------



## Kent (Jan 1, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Joiners will be somewhat difficult as the sections connect completely differently. You might be able to use clamp type joiners.
> 
> The funny thing is the change the the shape of the rail head from bachmann to Aristo and back might make derailments worse.
> 
> ...


Greg you are correct I am using the cheap tin Bachmann track. I am good at modifying just about anything. Just so you know I have wholesale accounts with Bachmann - Piko & USA trains. I have a retail store that trains can be purchased through. Thank you for your reply. You have removed all my fear and if successful I will post what I had to do.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi Kent. A quick thought. If you are looking for a bullet proof layout that I assume will be used by many people, it seems too me that solid brass track would be in order. Used track is readily available.


----------



## Kent (Jan 1, 2021)

Exador said:


> Hi Kent. A quick thought. If you are looking for a bullet proof layout that I assume will be used by many people, it seems too me that solid brass track would be in order. Used track is readily available.


I couldn’t agree with you more. I have a ton of vintage Aristrocraft track but value it to much to put it in a house I do not own. I have no intension of putting any of my Aristocraft trains in the attic either. I have a massive collection. I am guessing around 12 - 15 locomotives and matching tenders. The Bachmann trains I own I don’t value that much. If you ever make your way to Loveland Colorado check out Sweetheart City General. There is a train track in the building that is all Aristrocraft brass track 96’ in length. Eight feet up and crosses the room on two 24’ bridges. I am guessing it might be the largest G scale train inside a commercial retail business in Colorado if not the entire United States


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, one issue with the Aristo re-railer, is the rerailing part is above the railheads... this might cause an issue with the "gladhands" on Kadee couplers, or diesels with a low front pilot.


----------



## Kent (Jan 1, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> So, one issue with the Aristo re-railer, is the rerailing part is above the railheads... this might cause an issue with the "gladhands" on Kadee couplers, or diesels with a low front pilot.


Yes I am fully aware of this issue and all my Bachmann couplers in Sweetheart City have been modified by cutting off the detaching rods and supper glued in the closed positions. Makes it a little difficult to remove cars and switch them out but it makes the couplers reliable. I only run Aristocraft & Bachmann couplers.


----------



## Kent (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I 'raised' the rails on my Aristo rerailer by placing washers at the securing screws between the rail and plastic. I did have to trim a little plastic to allow the rails to be raised.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I milled off the offending plastic with a router with the bit set flush with the router base. Same way I milled down the raised frogs on Aristo WR switches.

Greg


----------

